# My twins have arrived! I'm a mummy!



## _Hope_

Hello everyone

Just a quick one to announce that my twins arrived at 35 weeks gestation on 28th June by natural (induced) delivery!

Noah Alexander born at 10.07pm weighed 4lb 7oz and Heidi Francesca followed at 10.29pm and weighed 4lb 10oz.

We only brought them home yesterday so today has been the first day I could get online, I've missed BnB! Will update with more details soon, but for now here are some pics!

xxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Heidi.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 66









Noah.jpg
File size: 27.9 KB
Views: 65









Noah and Heidi.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 112


----------



## cherryglitter

OMG They are gorgeous!! You are so lucky hun <3
Congratulations and I hope you're all well! xxxxx


----------



## ricschick

ah there gorgeous and 1 of each congrats hun xxxx


----------



## didda

Gorgeous! Congratulations xx


----------



## Mercy2

What beautiful little ones! huge congratulations x


----------



## sunshine114

Congratulations, they are gorgeous x


----------



## terri21

how cute :) there adorable x


----------



## mordino

Congratulations!!!


----------



## MrsP

Oh bless them they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Lliena

Congrats hun they are gorgeous :D


----------



## lilbumpblue

Oh how lovely are they...bless! Congratulations and hope you are feeling well! xx


----------



## wubba

:flower::flower::flower::happydance::happydance::happydance: They are just soooo cute! Double congrats xxxxxx


----------



## xemmax

wow, they are beautiful and i love their names! congratulations xx


----------



## Baby France

Congratulations!! They are gorgeous x


----------



## Pink1981

Aw sooo cute!! :cloud9: Congratulations!


----------



## Snoozie

They are adorable! Comgrats. xxx


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww wow, they're beautifull!

Congratulations! xx


----------



## Sarah1987

They are beautiful, congratulations x


----------



## Agiboma

congrats hun they are adourable


----------



## FirstBean

Congrats they are lovely


----------



## Bingo

Oh my gosh, well done you. They are ADORABLE. :D


----------



## _Hope_

Thanks everyone! xx


----------



## Kitty23

wow congrats! Loving the name Noah lol :) xxx


----------



## jenniferannex

ahwww hun there gorgeous congratulations!! :flower: and well done!xxxx


----------



## Jessa

Congrats! They're little cuties!


----------



## Eskimobabys

so cute! congrats


----------



## Sarah10

oh wow! they are absolutely beautiful! congratulations xxx


----------



## LesleyP

Congratulations hun, they are gorgeous :D xx


----------



## babytots

Aww congratulations they are beautiful!!! x


----------



## holywoodmum

wee cuties, congratulations!


----------



## westbrja

Beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## drea2904

Many congrats and they are both gorgeous.x


----------



## tiggerlix

a big double congrats...well done
xx


----------



## dizzy65

congrats to you :D


----------



## Melissa_M

congrats!!! nice to hear they're home with mommy already :)


----------



## Pretty Pistol

_Hope_ said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Just a quick one to announce that my twins arrived at 35 weeks gestation on 28th June by natural (induced) delivery!
> 
> Noah Alexander born at 10.07pm weighed 4lb 7oz and Heidi Francesca followed at 10.29pm and weighed 4lb 10oz.
> 
> We only brought them home yesterday so today has been the first day I could get online, I've missed BnB! Will update with more details soon, but for now here are some pics!
> 
> xxxxx


adorable!!


----------



## pollypop20

Awwww how delicious are they , huge congratulations xxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummaofthree

theyr so beautiful... congrats x


----------



## QueSeraSera

absolutely adorable! so many congrats to you and yours! enjoys yout first days of motherhood with the little ones :)


----------



## Cinnamon

Oh they're soooo cute!!!! Huge congrats!!


----------



## Jade_Grenade

Congratulations!!!! They're so beautiful!! xxxx


----------



## sophd

Huge congrats! xx


----------



## maratobe

gorgeous!! congrats sweety!!


----------



## kiwimama

congrats again on Noah & Heidi - I love their names. They are both just beautiful! well done!


----------



## philly1982

Big congratulations hun, they are gorgeous!!!

xxx


----------



## Samemka

Oh wow, they are so beautiful. I bet you're on :cloud9:

Congratulations!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ellaandcallum

_Hope_ said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Just a quick one to announce that my twins arrived at 35 weeks gestation on 28th June by natural (induced) delivery!
> 
> Noah Alexander born at 10.07pm weighed 4lb 7oz and Heidi Francesca followed at 10.29pm and weighed 4lb 10oz.
> 
> We only brought them home yesterday so today has been the first day I could get online, I've missed BnB! Will update with more details soon, but for now here are some pics!
> 
> xxxxx

Oh hun, reading this just gave me goose pimples. I am now thinking back to our TTC days and cant believe we have gone from that to the birth of your gorgeous twins. A huge congratulations and still cant believe it. I want my little one to hurry along now, lots of love xxxxxxxxx


----------



## _Hope_

Kitty23 said:


> wow congrats! Loving the name Noah lol :) xxx

Thanks! Great minds think alike lol xx


----------



## _Hope_

ellaandcallum said:


> _Hope_ said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> 
> Just a quick one to announce that my twins arrived at 35 weeks gestation on 28th June by natural (induced) delivery!
> 
> Noah Alexander born at 10.07pm weighed 4lb 7oz and Heidi Francesca followed at 10.29pm and weighed 4lb 10oz.
> 
> We only brought them home yesterday so today has been the first day I could get online, I've missed BnB! Will update with more details soon, but for now here are some pics!
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> Oh hun, reading this just gave me goose pimples. I am now thinking back to our TTC days and cant believe we have gone from that to the birth of your gorgeous twins. A huge congratulations and still cant believe it. I want my little one to hurry along now, lots of love xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Hi hun, yes it all seems like yesterday. All the stressing we did and here I am with two beautiful babies and you will have your little one with you soon! It truly is amazing and thank you. You take care, lots of love xxxxxx


----------



## missy123

well done!! they are 2 really cute babies :kiss:


----------



## pink_bow

Congratulations, they are gorgeous xx


----------



## babyblog

They're beautiful, well done :)


----------



## ArticBaby

Congratulations :baby:


----------



## Lucky.M

Wow they are lovely. Congratulations I bet you are so proud :) xx


----------



## _Hope_

:flower: THANK YOU ALL SO MUCH! :flower:


----------



## EmyDra

They are stunning, completely beautiful babies...you must be so proud :flower:


----------



## dan-o

Hope, they are absolutely goregous, I can't believe they are here already, only seems like a couple of months ago that we were cycle buddies!!!

Massive congratulations to you !! xxx


----------

